# Grayson mystery guitars



## velomont (Aug 13, 2019)

Several years ago when I lived in Halifax, there was a music store called "J & H" music. They sold a range of guitars made by a company called "Grayson". At the time I bought a Grayson acoustic, on sale, for about $100. I figured, worst-case, if it only lasted a year, I would still get a good value out of it.

Well, 10-ish years later I still have it. The thing is, J & H disappeared several years ago along with the Grayson name. When J & H existed they had an online presence, including an extensive catalogue, and online (non-J & H) references to Grayson were not hard to find.

But now, there's almost nothing, like they had never existed at all, except someone's ad for a Grayson electric and another ad for a Grayson mandolin, neither of which are necessarily the same company - I honestly don't know.

My acoustic is quite plain in appearance, but at the time there was a quite elegant acoustic with an Inuit motif in the trim around the sound-hole.

Has anyone out there ever heard of this company, or doe anyone know anything about them? I'm genuinly curious.

Thanks


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I did a quick search and this came up. Not sure if it's of use or not though.

GRAYSON Trademark - Serial Number 77052571 :: Justia Trademarks

Détails de la marque de commerce : GRAYSON — 1329851 - Base de données sur les marques de commerce canadiennes - Propriété intellectuelle et droit d'auteur - Office de la propriété intellectuelle du Canada - Innovation, Sciences et Développement économique Canada


----------



## velomont (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks for that Dorian2. It's interesting. I would be interested in hearing from some Haligonians about this as well.


----------



## BVDPERK (Feb 2, 2020)

velomont said:


> Several years ago when I lived in Halifax, there was a music store called "J & H" music. They sold a range of guitars made by a company called "Grayson". At the time I bought a Grayson acoustic, on sale, for about $100. I figured, worst-case, if it only lasted a year, I would still get a good value out of it.
> 
> Well, 10-ish years later I still have it. The thing is, J & H disappeared several years ago along with the Grayson name. When J & H existed they had an online presence, including an extensive catalogue, and online (non-J & H) references to Grayson were not hard to find.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have the one with Inuit motif - Grayson 41--I. Nice guitar.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Post a picture if you can, I would like to see that!


----------



## BVDPERK (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi,

See below. 

Google Photos - All your photos organized and easy to find


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

My iPad is too old to get that app!


----------



## KyleWatson (Feb 26, 2020)

I recently purchased a Grayson acoustic guitar "Dreamcatcher" Edition.


----------



## velomont (Aug 13, 2019)

BVDPERK, I remember seeing that model in their catalog some time ago. It was a beautiful looking guitar with the motif around the sound hole and on the neck if I recall correctly (unfortunately your link just takes me to my Google photos).
And KyleWatson, what does yours look like?

And are Graysons still produced anywhere?


----------



## Insylum (May 26, 2020)

I have a Dream Catcher guitar. Haven't been able to find much info or a value. Inlay is well done and the guitar sounds great.


----------



## Insylum (May 26, 2020)

Insylum said:


> I have a Dream Catcher guitar. Haven't been able to find much info or a value. Inlay is well done and the guitar sounds great.


I don't know how to post a pic here yet..


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

At the time , I was the Maritime sales rep for Godin . I met the dealer a few times . He had Grayson guitars made for him by some Asian company . His initial buy- in was large . May only have happened once .


----------



## Insylum (May 26, 2020)

Thank you for the info. I had recieved some info from a musician friend of mine a few years ago, that the guy sourced a bunch of blank parts from various places and made guitars under this name in 2006 or 2008, sold them at a small music store in HRM somewhere, and bought a bunch of stocks and moved to Silicon Valley, giving up the guitar business. 
The "made in china" on the back of the neck concerned me, and also the interested party.
It is such a great guitar and likely the nicest thing i own but I'm questioning whether it's worth what i thought it was..


----------



## Crazycatlady (Aug 26, 2020)

Where exactly did you purchase it?


----------



## Crazycatlady (Aug 26, 2020)

I took lessons at J & H a long time ago. Unfortunately, they went out of business. I run into the owner from time to time. 

The owner now does business out of his house. The location turned into a cafe. I think the location actually burned down recently. 

I'm sorry I can't answer your question. I can't find anything online about Grayson guitars at all. I think it was a local brand of guitars.


----------



## Bigchunky (Dec 12, 2020)

A little late to the party but here goes, my partner has the Inuit motif guitar which she bought while living in Halifax a few years back. After months of admiring it, I finally decided to look up the make to see if the brand carries other variations or styles. Lo and behold I came across this thread. The guitar is beautiful and it's a shame that they don't make it anymore and it truly is unfortunate that a small town shop is nothing but a memory. 

For those who are still curious, here are some pictures.


http://imgur.com/a/BeHAyLB


----------



## J&Hmusic452 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hey there! 

The brand in question here is a brand my father ended up selling, when he took over Guitar Central and turned it into J & H music!
The brand itself was made by the owner of Guitar Central, Don.
The company was named after his family from my memory, and he had them made for him over at a factory in China.

There was I believe two shipping containers that was received of them in total(there may have been more) but I am certain it was around 500 or so various makes and models.
The Acoustics that had the special inlays were the higher end ones, and the electrics I believe were made in a different factory.

It's been a while since we sold them so I'm a little fuzzy on the whole history, but I can confirm this with my Father later as he is the J from J & H music haha, 
I hope this helps answer a few questions for now!


----------



## Peppy (Jan 24, 2021)

J&Hmusic452 said:


> Hey there!
> 
> The brand in question here is a brand my father ended up selling, when he took over Guitar Central and turned it into J & H music!
> The brand itself was made by the owner of Guitar Central, Don.
> ...


I have a dream catcher. I would love to anything about the dream catcher you can find. Thanks!


----------



## Musthaveparts (Apr 27, 2021)

Hello. I would also be interested in any info you can provide as I have recently acquired a Grayson electric bass. I am not sure if it is related to the nice acoustics being discussed here.


----------



## Blueman (May 28, 2021)

velomont said:


> Several years ago when I lived in Halifax, there was a music store called "J & H" music. They sold a range of guitars made by a company called "Grayson". At the time I bought a Grayson acoustic, on sale, for about $100. I figured, worst-case, if it only lasted a year, I would still get a good value out of it.
> 
> Well, 10-ish years later I still have it. The thing is, J & H disappeared several years ago along with the Grayson name. When J & H existed they had an online presence, including an extensive catalogue, and online (non-J & H) references to Grayson were not hard to find.
> 
> ...


Hi I have a black acoustic electric Grason Guitar 🎸 and would like to know more about it. As it's fabulous 🍀hoping someone knows more about the origins!!


----------



## relguan_sr (Sep 18, 2021)

J&Hmusic452 said:


> Hey there!
> 
> The brand in question here is a brand my father ended up selling, when he took over Guitar Central and turned it into J & H music!
> The brand itself was made by the owner of Guitar Central, Don.
> ...


Hey all,
My son just picked up a fancy green Grayson electric guitar at a yard sale last weekend. It was inexpensive, and he did no research on it, but it sounds great. I wanted to look online to see if I could find anything about it, and happened upon this post this evening. I saw the post above saying that it may have originated in Halifax, which is super exciting since we're close by. Any on have any additional information about these guitars?


----------



## Tom Kervin (8 mo ago)

velomont said:


> Several years ago when I lived in Halifax, there was a music store called "J & H" music. They sold a range of guitars made by a company called "Grayson". At the time I bought a Grayson acoustic, on sale, for about $100. I figured, worst-case, if it only lasted a year, I would still get a good value out of it.
> 
> Well, 10-ish years later I still have it. The thing is, J & H disappeared several years ago along with the Grayson name. When J & H existed they had an online presence, including an extensive catalogue, and online (non-J & H) references to Grayson were not hard to find.
> 
> ...


Hi I have a Grayson I was about to sell and with the stand. If you are looking . I am sorry I can not tell you anything more but here a pic and you can tell me what you think or If you are interested


velomont said:


> Several years ago when I lived in Halifax, there was a music store called "J & H" music. They sold a range of guitars made by a company called "Grayson". At the time I bought a Grayson acoustic, on sale, for about $100. I figured, worst-case, if it only lasted a year, I would still get a good value out of it.
> 
> Well, 10-ish years later I still have it. The thing is, J & H disappeared several years ago along with the Grayson name. When J & H existed they had an online presence, including an extensive catalogue, and online (non-J & H) references to Grayson were not hard to find.
> 
> ...


----------



## DarySixsan (6 mo ago)

Oh, I heard about this company that produced string instruments and had various online catalogs with their products that could be ordered in my city. It's very strange that this company disappeared, it seems like it was quite popular and I thought nothing bad could happen to it


----------

